# Vcds not working while trying to apply basic settings on EA211 turbo actuator



## Blairzxy (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m trying to apply settings to a new turbo actuator I got since I got a new turbo and it never had a hole for it to fit anyway does anyone know how to fix this on VCDS lite https://youtu.be/cHBJE6IJwfs


----------

